# help design a plush



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You guys all get to help me design a plush that I'm working on!









I'm stuck here.
Let me know kind of finnage you'd all like to see on this plush (fins will be done in white):
Plakat
Halfmoon Plakat
Halfmoon
Double Tail
Veil
Double Veil
Double Halfmoon
Double Plakat
Delta
Double Delta
(if I'm missing the one you want to vote for, go ahead and vote for it)

EE or no? (in combination with *ANY* finnage type)

Please only post a vote once, it'll make it easier for me to keep it straight. I'll be taking votes from now until midnight (EST) the 18th

Thank you!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ee hmpk


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That's what Mike voted for too, LOL


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Veiltail because they rock and people dont pay enough attention to them!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm going off the striking zebra stripes. I considered the vt but i think short and white would continue the striking part.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i think a Halfmoon would be good


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Delta.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree I think delta would be awesome.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

1 - HMPKEE
1 - VT
1 - HM
2 - Delta


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

v tail. it would look so good with the black (popcorn is a v tail)


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Delta!

And I think EE would also be cool!! ^_^


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Veiltail


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

EE veiltail!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

1 HMPKEE
3 VT
1 HM
2 Delta
1 Delta EE
1 VTEE


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

SPADE TAIL!!! They're so rare these days.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

1 HMPKEE
3 VT
1 HM
2 Delta
1 Delta EE
1 VTEE
1 spade


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

CT!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

1 HMPKEE
3 VT
1 HM
2 Delta
1 Delta EE
1 VTEE
1 Spade
1 CT


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Vt
c:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

1 HMPKEE
4 VT
1 HM
2 Delta
1 Delta EE
1 VTEE
1 Spade
1 CT

(posting after every few votes helps me keep track)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

what's EE?


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Definitely Veil Tail! I love them so much! Such Beauty!

@Little Leaf - EE is Elephant Ear


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh I love elephant ear bettas!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

1 HMPKEE
5 VT
1 HM
2 Delta
1 Delta EE
1 VTEE
1 Spade
1 CT

@Little Leaf; What's your tail type vote, so I can count it here? ^_^

Looks like the VT's are trouncing the competition!!!

If the veils hit 10, I might end up closing it early. It depends on how many more votes we get before tomorrow night.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

mine was VT


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-facepalm- you're right lol!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I think there were 3 delta votes.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

RandomCookie said:


> Delta!
> 
> And I think EE would also be cool!! ^_^


^ counts as Delta EE

still only 2 standard delta votes


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

FishFriend9292 said:


> I agree I think delta would be awesome.


I don't know how to double quote.(?)

My vote, this vote, and RanddomCookies vote.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> I don't know how to double quote.(?)
> 
> My vote, this vote, and RanddomCookies vote.


Edit: oh I get what you mean, lol.

Edit-Edit- it quoted it instead. -__-


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

ok, let me explain this better:

Delta EE is a different variety than a delta. Because I could have votes for standard Deltas (without EE fins), and votes FOR Deltas with EE fins, like RandomCookie's, so they're counted differently, because they're not the same variety. Because not only are tails being voted on, but so are "ears"

I also have HMPKEE, and VTEE, which don't sit in the HM, HMPK, or VT categories, because they're tails AND ears. Just like the actual fish.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yup, going to leave that one up in case there's any confusion. ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

My vote goes to delta tail. Like Mushu? He has really nice fins.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

3 for delta.

I'm fairly surprised they grew back as well as they did, to be honest. They were cut, and I thought the rays would be damaged.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Bettas are so resilient. Even when people treat them atrociously, they still manage to bounce back with some love and attention.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

6 hrs left!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

VOTING IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED:
Looks like VT won. As soon as I get the chance to finish it (i'll be gone part of tomorrow) I'll be posting it on here!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

A fish that looks like my avatar- sorta a challenge. I'd buy if off you maybe.


----------

